

Indian Grade 12 Computer Science Exam 2010 English [pdf] - apperoid
http://cbse.nic.in/curric~1/qp2010/12/COMPUTER%20SCIENCE.pdf

======
Joshim5
Looks similar to the AP Computer Science Exam and not like a contest such as
the IOI. The test is simply testing whether one knows the language syntax and
not Computer Science in general.

This is a 'Programming' exam and not a 'Computer Science' exam.

------
rcfox
The code given in this exam is terrible.

#include <iostream.h> ?!

------
stray
Does that mean there is only C++ in India?

